

Founderdating - Next event in SF October 28th - saar
http://founderdating.com/second-bay-area-event-announced-october-28th/
The first event was a huge success.  The next event is Oct 28th in SF.  Apply now.  Because your day job sucks!!!
======
ryan
Yes I attended the previous event and met some interesting entrepreneurs

------
replicatorblog
Has anyone attended this event in the past? Is it actually useful?

